# OLD School wiring LGB 5075



## eightball (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, my frankentrain is coming to life slowly. 

I have an ancient LGB switch box 5075 with screw terminals (Green, Yellow, White). I'm interested in connecting these up to epl switches. When I try a few different combinations all I get is a twitching rather than a smooth switching.

Is it possible to wire these to the orange and white of a a 12010?

Thanks!

Anthony 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

are you sure it is a 5075 ? twitching when you puch the montery switch on the box means you are sending ac to the turnout 


the wiring from lgb is below



51750 Momentary Control Box. This orange control box is used to control EPL switch and signal drives. Under the main cover, you will find a power "on" indicator light and four momentarycontact switches wired to internal diodes. Under the smaller rear cover you will find color-coded connection terminals. The black and white (3and 4) terminals are used to connect the box to the AC output of an LGBpower supply. The A, B, C and D terminal sets are used to connect the box to switches and signals. The orange and white terminals match the orange and white terminals on EPL switch and signal drives. The yellow and green terminals are only used for old LGB three-wire switch drives. The removable side pins carry AC power (3 and 4) and can be used to "piggyback" several 51750 boxes together. If you remove the pins from the side, the remaining sockets can be used to connect the 51750 to the AC output of an LGB power supply.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

due to preparations for tonight (we will be 14 at the table), i have not enough time to search my old LGB Depesche collection. 
but if i remember right, you can connect the older switchmotors to the epl system (using diodes), and the older switchboxes (5075) can be used for epl as well. (but you need to connect them to AC, not to DC!) 

if i remember right, the white epl wire goes to the white contact of the switchmotor and/or switchbox, the green and yellow receive a diode each. (one forwards, one backwards) the loose ends of both diodes connect to the orange wire. 
(try out, which diode suits you at which contact for your situation) 

if you need the LGB manual for wiring, look at the link in my signature. once open, scroll down - on the left the last link is to the LGB online manual. 

merry christmas,korm


----------

